# Sr20de Ready For Turbo



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

HEY I POST SOMETHING UP BUT REALLY NEED THE HELP TO TURBO MY SE-R WHAT DO I NEED FRIST AND THE KIT FORM HOTSHOT IS THAT ONE OF THE BEST TO GET? AND WHATS THE THING W.THE FORD COBRA MAF WHAT DOES THE REALLY DO? IS IT WORTH IT 




MODS: IGN 17, HOTSHOT HEADERS, INTAKE, 2 1/4 PIPING, HI-FLOW CAT,


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hotshot Turbo Installation 

This is a very good step by step process, Hotshot is a great way to start out and they products have been proven time and time again. As for a Cobra MAF, It is an upgraded MAF so your ecu can accept the new mass amounts of air taken into the TB. But make sure you contact Jim Wolf Technology for upgraded ECU tuning. Thats the basics, good luck!


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

cool thanks for the info but i did look @ JWT for the ecu man that is alot of $ but how can i do this i do drive my car so is this the best way is to send my ecu but another ecu to in car while my is getting tuned? but where can i get aonther one?(ecu)


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

check with the guys at sr20deforums.com for an ecu....but as for fuel management, JWT is best because its just easy and keeps it simple "Plug and Play" but others like Apex'i S-AFC but you would need to get that also tuned by a professional and you would need lots of dyno time. JWT is the best bet and is recommended about 8-9 time out of 10


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

good, how much does the JWT $ but what is a good turbo to use and what is the hp on the turbo and intercoolers whats out there and what do u think is the best to use...?


----------

